# Rinnai sold at Lowes



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

It's official Rinnai has inked a deal with big box home improvement store Lowes to market and sell the Rinnai product under a new retail label called Jaccuzzi to homeowners. Product is showing up on the shelves near you.

How do you feel about that Rinnai users?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Like my favorite hooker just left me for a new pimp !


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

That might be short lived..... once their customers start calling rinnai tech support for info of how to install or other problems .... they might back out


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

ZL700 said:


> It's official Rinnai has inked a deal with big box home improvement store Lowes to market and sell the Rinnai product under a new retail label called Jaccuzzi to homeowners. Product is showing up on the shelves near you.
> 
> How do you feel about that Rinnai users?


 





What can I say? I hate it. Our trade is being assaulted on different fronts.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

If this is true, I 100% hate it. That was one of the big things with Rinnai; that they weren't sold to the general public. I wonder how much cheaper they're going to be.
:furious::furious::furious:




Paul


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Now after I give a quote to install a Rinnai unit, the customer will say, "Loew's said they'd install it for (_____)."


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

OldSchool said:


> That might be short lived..... once their customers start calling rinnai tech support for info of how to install or other problems .... they might back out


I doubt it Rinnai Japan wants those unit sales numbers to grow.

Rinnai USA president is a former Jaccuzzi CEO


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> If this is true, I 100% hate it. That was one of the big things with Rinnai; that they weren't sold to the general public. I wonder how much cheaper they're going to be.
> :furious::furious::furious:
> 
> 
> ...


http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com/pl_Heating+Cooling_4294934542__s?Ntt=Jacuzzi

Local pickup or shipped to your door


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Well, according to that the store local to me doesn't have any. That's some good news, right? :glare:






Paul


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I only posted because I was there today buying salt and batteries. Saw them on the end cap for sale called my buddy a rep for them and he confirmed its true.
They are supposed to be replacing the Rheem and Bosch units in store nationwide.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> I only posted because I was there today buying salt and batteries. Saw them on the end cap for sale called my buddy a rep for them and he confirmed its true.
> They are supposed to be replacing the Rheem and Bosch units in store nationwide.


I thought Bosch had an exclusive deal with Home Depot.


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

I heard this, and that Toto went to Lowe's. ****.... Two that I counted on. Sam, ****ing, Walton, screwed this country right into the ground. It makes me want to scrap my wrentches. Shins, if you need a bass player, or rhythem guitarist, let me know. These ****ing manufacturers have me stymied. In a pinch, I can play drums.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

LEAD INGOT said:


> I heard this, and that Toto went to Lowe's. ****.... Two that I counted on. Sam, ****ing, Walton, screwed this country right into the ground. It makes me want to scrap my wrentches. Shins, if you need a bass player, or rhythem guitarist, let me know. These ****ing manufacturers have me stymied. In a pinch, I can play drums.



Never heard either of those manufacturers going to Lowes. The toto one is a bother for me, has it been validated?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

The few manufacturers that make good products have built their businesses and reputations on the backs of the skilled tradesmen and they are all ready to sell us all down the river for the promise of big bucks. It's pretty disgusting overall.





Paul


----------



## LEAD INGOT (Jul 15, 2009)

Indie said:


> Never heard either of those manufacturers going to Lowes. The toto one is a bother for me, has it been validated?


 An engineer friend of mine, ordered Drake parts on the Lowes site.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Widdershins said:


> I thought Bosch had an exclusive deal with Home Depot.


Nope but their getting bounced out for Jaccuzzi tankless

http://m.lowes.com/mt/www.lowes.com...product_quantity_sold|1&un_jtt_v_tabs=reviews


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

I just threw up a little in my mouth...:blink:


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

Sounds like Noritz is the way to go.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

If Gerber caves in then its completely over..............Bradford WHITE STAYS OUT OF THE BB STORES DONT THEY????


----------



## PlungerJockey (Feb 19, 2010)

I think it's awesome. I can't wait to see Rinnai's that are ventede with single wall pipe secures with duct tape. I figure most of them will be supplied with 1/2 inch cpvc and 3/8 inch gas flexes.:thumbsup:


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

We get at least 10 calls every monday from the DIY'ers who tried to put a heater in etc and we charge the **** out of them to fix their mess. This will be a lot more of the same, but with dead bodies. 




> The few manufacturers that make good products have built their businesses and reputations on the backs of the skilled tradesmen and they are all ready to sell us all down the river for the promise of big bucks.


Shuck them.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

PlungerJockey said:


> I think it's awesome. I can't wait to see Rinnai's that are ventede with single wall pipe secures with duct tape. I figure most of them will be supplied with 1/2 inch cpvc and 3/8 inch gas flexes.:thumbsup:


 
You mean like this?











:thumbsup:






Paul


----------



## Miguel (Aug 10, 2009)

stillaround said:


> If Gerber caves in then its completely over..............Bradford WHITE STAYS OUT OF THE BB STORES DONT THEY????


I guess it's over then... been able to buy Gerber at our local lumberyard for over 4 yrs now. :blink:
Pretty good selection, too.

I've long since lost any loyalty to a particular product. I stick with making the product perform. A HO or handymans chances of making that happen are a crapshoot.


----------



## drain surgeon (Jun 17, 2010)

I figure that only one out of ten home owners will be able to install any plumbing product correctly. So that leaves the other 9 calling one of us to fix what they fixed.
So long as their mistake doesnt cost them their life Im happy to make it cost them their paycheck!:thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

RealCraftsMan said:


> We get at least 10 calls every monday from the DIY'ers who tried to put a heater in etc and we charge the **** out of them to fix their mess. This will be a lot more of the same, but with dead bodies.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 





Wonder who will get sued when homeowners install their own W/H's (tankless or tank-type) and someone dies from carbon monoxide poisioning? Will families of dead loved one sue the manufacturer or big box? I'm going to do a search later to see if this has happened. I'm sure it has.


----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Tommy plumber said:


> Wonder who will get sued when homeowners install their own W/H's (tankless or tank-type) and someone dies from carbon monoxide poisioning? Will families of dead loved one sue the manufacturer or big box? I'm going to do a search later to see if this has happened. I'm sure it has.



They will sue anybody and everybody involved in the home. Maybe what we should do is be diligent to note stuff like that in a home, if seen so as to protect ourselves from possibility of suits. It is an area where I have been remiss, but should make notes on invoices. 

Note: Noticed improperly vented water heater, possible safety hazard. 

Sign here:_________________________


----------



## ChrisConnor (Dec 31, 2009)

It seems that many people have psychological priapism for keeping the contractor from profiting on any parts mark up. So what, let them buy their tankless water heaters. They assume the responsibility when make their purchase. Just like they do if they bought a regular gas water heater.

So, Rinnai is going to Lowes, big deal. The local Rinnai dealers will sell to anybody anyway. Moen and Delta are sold at Lowe's and I still service, install and repair those brands too. :yes:

I don't recommend the tankless water heaters anyway. I tell most folks to stay with what they have. And as much as I hate water heaters installed in attics, it keeps most DIY folks from even considering it.

Wolverine Brass doesn't sell to the box stores and all of professional plumbingdom hasn't beat their doors down for exclusivity.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ChrisConnor said:


> So, Rinnai is going to Lowes, big deal. The local Rinnai dealers will sell to anybody anyway. Moen and Delta are sold at Lowe's and I still service, install and repair those brands too. :yes:


 I remember when Rinnai first entered the market -- You weren't allowed to purchase one until you had sat through their installation presentation and received their certification.

I also remember a similar scenario way back in the day with Wirso/Uponor.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

And CSST

Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

OldSchool said:


> And CSST
> 
> Sent from my portable office....yes I am at work


Yep. Rinnai is the least of their sins.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Yep its all gone to hell...

starting with ABS, PVC, CPVC

Then sharkbites

then CSST

Then equipment directly to customers

No end in site

Maybe we should all quit doing plumbing and heating and let the home owners do it all themselves

Thats it I quit...going to greener pastures

i don't know what that is yet ....

Anybody got any suggestions


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

OldSchool said:


> Yep its all gone to hell...
> 
> starting with ABS, PVC, CPVC
> 
> ...


You could raise chickens.:laughing:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Yes farming
Government pays you not to plant or harvest these days to keep crop prices up


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

Rinnai makes tankless for Sears also. Been doing it for years.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> Rinnai makes tankless for Sears also. Been doing it for years.


I'm from Missouri, show me.

Unless its a regional thing, Sears sells Eccotemp units made in China.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> You could raise chickens.:laughing:


:laughing: I already do raise chickens

i am going to retire soon because of the nice nest egg I got


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> I'm from Missouri, show me.
> 
> Unless its a regional thing, Sears sells Eccotemp units made in China.


I saw a white "Rinnai" with a Maytag sticker on it in Sears in Los Angeles, I even sent a pic to my buddy and called my rep. So I am 100% positive they are or were making them for Maytag.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I saw a white "Rinnai" with a Maytag sticker on it in Sears in Los Angeles, I even sent a pic to my buddy and called my rep. So I am 100% positive they are or were making them for Maytag.


Rinnai has been labeling units Whirlpool for appliance distributors for awhile. Could have been a test market.
One way to know if their serious about it is check the AHRI, DOE or Energy Star sites, if they paid to have it listed at those sites then thier serious about that brand labeling.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Heres some from my local Lowes
I give them credit for putting vent kits next to units


----------



## 1703 (Jul 21, 2009)

I can't sell one to save my own arse, so I don't really care.

I rarely look at those jobs anymore. Everyone looks at me crosseyed when I tell them their existing gas line isn't big enough and their meter probably needs to be increased too.

"The last Guy said it would work fine."


----------



## Cotton06 (Jul 9, 2011)

Indie said:


> They will sue anybody and everybody involved in the home. Maybe what we should do is be diligent to note stuff like that in a home, if seen so as to protect ourselves from possibility of suits. It is an area where I have been remiss, but should make notes on invoices.
> 
> Note: Noticed improperly vented water heater, possible safety hazard.
> 
> Sign here:_________________________


I would put that note on it make them sign it and add water heater was shut down due to improper installation. Regardless if something does happen the last person especially a professional will be the one they attack. If I go on a call and the heater is not safe and the customer does not want us to do the work I write it up to cover my **s. We also have BIG RED Stickers that tell anyone who sees it that it is not safe.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> Here's some from my local Lowe's
> I give them credit for putting vent kits next to units


 I can't sell one of those at that price.


----------



## AndrewTheScot (Feb 2, 2012)

I was contacted about installing these for Lowes. Apparently the homeowner buys the heater and then they send a licensed contractor to install it.

I think they have a set price they will pay you for most installs with more for harder installations. Or you go and bid it I can't remember now.

I ask and they said if the customer wanted Lowes to install it for them it would be a licensed company that did it.

After having people furnish there own faucets for a while now this does not supprize me.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AndrewTheScot said:


> I was contacted about installing these for Lowes. Apparently the homeowner buys the heater and then they send a licensed contractor to install it.
> 
> I think they have a set price they will pay you for most installs with more for harder installations. Or you go and bid it I can't remember now.
> 
> ...


Home Depot got my company information from the State of Washington's Contractor List awhile back and cold called me asking if I would like to be on their 'Preferred Contractor's' list -- I passed. I don't need another hand in my pocket and I don't need that kind of headache.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

That white one they are selling in lowes is exactly what they were selling at sears.


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I have had my fill of Rinnai and their greed! For years now I have been complaining to them about allowing propane gas dealers to install/sell their units knowing full well that they have no licensed plumbers. They don't care, it's all about their bottom line! Bad thing is Rinnai HQ is in the next county from me (Peachtree City, Ga.)
I want to start selling/installing Navien's 240A with the recirc pump/buffer tanks but I am unsure whether they have all the issues they were having with them worked out? Add the HVAC guys installing tankless/tank water heaters too.:furious:


----------



## ROCKSTARPLUMBER (Dec 14, 2008)

I have to say that I was quite shocked to read the information in this thread. Shocked to the point that I emailed my rep in atlanta asking her to call me. I stressed my concerns to her about it and fully explained to her that if I see one of them for sale on the shelf at lowes here then I am switching to noritz. Only problem with that is fergusons and noritz have parted ways. My fergusons contac was pushing state select tankless water heaters on me. Said the pricing on them were going to be heavily in our favor. I am awaiting literature on these from him along with pricing. Boiled down to with the rep with me telling her that I cannot believe the move Rinnai has made and that I really feel burned. The suppliers here will not sell a tankless of any kind to a walk in hack or home owner here. I have seen people turned down first hand. But now it as simple as going to lowes. According to her they are testing them in only a few areas and she was told that they would not be selling them in my area. I feel sorry for the idiots that think they will make any money at all installing these things for lowes. "299.00 installed!!!!". Yea right.


----------



## smoldrn (Oct 4, 2010)

A rep from one of the propane companies here stopped by the job today to see about his tank placement, & I showed him where I was putting the exterior Rinnai. He said he sells Noritz, & installs them all the time. He's not licensed, either.


----------



## okieplumber01 (Jan 22, 2012)

well the way i do it her in oklahoma, is if the customer wants a cheaper unit then i just go to lowes and pick it up. I get a contracters discount and sell it for the same price. so i make my 40 percent and my hrly wage. I just strongly imply that if it breaks and lowes dont carry parts or cant get them then u get what u paid for. Most of the time my customers preferr to pay the extra for the piece of mind. but u alway have the penny pinching hag that wants a good deal.....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

okieplumber01 said:


> well the way i do it her in oklahoma....


Typically the way we do it in Oklahoma is that we offer a polite howdy and a handshake before we jump in the middle of a conversation. :yes:

Try it on for size here>>> http://www.plumbingzone.com/f3/


----------



## jtilford (Feb 16, 2012)

Well it is official, It has made it to Dayton Ohio. Walked down the isle and there it was no price yet but the display was there. Starting to look for a different brand. Any suggestions?? Pros? Cons? Thanks


----------



## Titletownplumbr (Feb 16, 2011)

jtilford said:


> Well it is official, It has made it to Dayton Ohio. Walked down the isle and there it was no price yet but the display was there. *Starting to look for a different brand.* Any suggestions?? Pros? Cons? Thanks


This trade has gone to such **** that one would be better off to find a different career.


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

ROCKSTARPLUMBER said:


> I have to say that I was quite shocked to read the information in this thread. Shocked to the point that I emailed my rep in atlanta asking her to call me. I stressed my concerns to her about it and fully explained to her that if I see one of them for sale on the shelf at lowes here then I am switching to noritz. Only problem with that is fergusons and noritz have parted ways. My fergusons contac was pushing state select tankless water heaters on me. Said the pricing on them were going to be heavily in our favor. I am awaiting literature on these from him along with pricing. Boiled down to with the rep with me telling her that I cannot believe the move Rinnai has made and that I really feel burned. The suppliers here will not sell a tankless of any kind to a walk in hack or home owner here. I have seen people turned down first hand. But now it as simple as going to lowes. According to her they are testing them in only a few areas and she was told that they would not be selling them in my area. I feel sorry for the idiots that think they will make any money at all installing these things for lowes. "299.00 installed!!!!". Yea right.


Hang in there with Rinnai's last retail move, it's reported Ferguson is dropping Rinnai, and adding Noritz to their distribution center along with the current lines they have of Navien and Takagi/State/AO Smith tankless lines.


----------



## east-indy (Mar 11, 2012)

Don't blame our trade. Haw many whilpool w/h have you replaced? Bottom line about installing a tankless system is it can be complicated. Water quality is a big one here in Indiana. We'll get more repair calls due to hack installs & mainenance. I see an opportunity here.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

jtilford said:


> Well it is official, It has made it to Dayton Ohio. Walked down the isle and there it was no price yet but the display was there. Starting to look for a different brand. Any suggestions?? Pros? Cons? Thanks





Titletownplumbr said:


> This trade has gone to such **** that one would be better off to find a different career.


I don't hear electricians having this conversation about Square D breakers and GE panels being sold at HD. 

I couldn't care less what is sold at the HD or Lowes. If you think your business is suffering because of the retail offering of plumbing supplies, then you have much bigger problems than who Rinnai gets into bed with. 

How is it that service businesses in general continue to be such successful enterprises when with only rare exception, every single product or tool they use is on a retail shelf or the internet?


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I can't wait to start repairing those hacked up install's done by unqualified do-do heads! :blink:

*Na-na Na-na Boo-Boo stick your head in Doo-Doo! TOSH 2.0*


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

plbgbiz said:


> I don't hear electricians having this conversation about Square D breakers and GE panels being sold at Hombre Depot.
> 
> I couldn't care less what is sold at the HD or Lowes. If you think your business is suffering because of the retail offering of plumbing supplies, then you have much bigger problems than who Rinnai gets into bed with.
> 
> How is it that service businesses in general continue to be such successful enterprises when with only rare exception, every single product or tool they use is on a retail shelf or the internet?



"Hombre Depot"

Is that derogatory racist remark humor?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

ZL700 said:


> "Hombre Depot"
> 
> Is that derogatory racist remark humor?


It is to me ! :thumbup:


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

No offense intended gentlemen and I will edit my comment so as not to cause friction with my brethren on the Z.

Of course it was meant as humor but I suppose you already knew that.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> No offense intended gentlemen and I will edit my comment so as not to cause friction with my brethren on the Z.
> 
> Of course it was meant as humor but I suppose you already knew that.



Puss.

It's a melting pot.

Anyone still wounded by the homogenization of our society needs to backtrack and doublecheck their ancestry.

Even the non-slurpee ****** were slave-holders.

I'm tired of apologizing for the sins of ancestors I've never met.

Get over it and move on.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Lighten up Mr. Mr. Shins. Your the one with kitty photos, not me.

My opinions on this matter have been shared with my well respected associates ZL700 and AlbacoreShuffle in PM's.

If you care to delve deeper into what you assume to be weakness on my part, feel free to send me a PM. This thread is no place for it.


----------



## PLUMB TIME (Feb 2, 2009)

.......


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Lighten up Mr. Mr. Shins. Your the one with kitty photos, not me.
> 
> My opinions on this matter have been shared with my well respected associates ZL700 and AlbacoreShuffle in PM's.
> 
> If you care to delve deeper into what you assume to be weakness on my part, feel free to send me a PM. This thread is no place for it.


Name dropper.

And what about the kitties?

I seem to recall your heart warming up a degree or so a few weeks ago at the sight of a furry Tortie belly.

Don't make it about the kitties, Mr. Biz. Seriously. Don't make it about the kitties.

You got a problem with me, then spell it out. Leave the kitties out of it.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> No offense intended gentlemen and I will edit my comment so as not to cause friction with my brethren on the Z.
> 
> Of course it was meant as humor but I suppose you already knew that.


I take ZERO offense to your Hombre comment. :no:
I think it was funny, and really don't give a rats azz if thin skinned people cant take a joke.


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> Name dropper.
> 
> And what about the kitties?
> 
> ...


Kitties taste like chicken .


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> Kitties taste like chicken .


I sampled kittie in SEA. It doesn't taste anything like chicken.

Not enough fat and no grain. Kind of tough, gamey and chewie, actually.


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I sampled kittie in SEA. It doesn't taste anything like chicken.
> 
> Not enough fat and no grain. Kind of tough, gamey and chewie, actually.


That's horrible !


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

justin said:


> That's horrible !


But a delicacy in SEA.


----------



## mccmech (Jul 6, 2011)

Widdershins said:


> I sampled kittie in SEA. It doesn't taste anything like chicken.
> 
> Not enough fat and no grain. Kind of tough, gamey and chewie, actually.


And "BOOM" went the dynamite!


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I think some of yall have been smelling the glue a little too long! :whistling2:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

I was kidding! I'm in Vegas, winning, buzzed and just got laid. 

Besides what about all the unlicensed Italians in all markets?


----------



## RealCraftsMan (Dec 27, 2011)

"Hombre Depot" that's comedy greatness!!!!!!

As a 1/2 Mexican..you're post is "Ok'd" !!!!!!!!


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

RealCraftsMan said:


> "Hombre Depot" that's comedy greatness!!!!!!
> 
> As a 1/2 Mexican..you're post is "Ok'd" !!!!!!!!


I can't speak for anyone else, but viewing "Hombre Depot" as derogatory is a bit of a stretch, especially in a forum that has a thread about "The Patel's".


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Well ain't this a fine how do ya do!!

Hombre is "man" in the language of Mexico. My Home Depot is full of Mexican men, the signs and product information is geared toward Mexican men, and the parking lot is full of Mexican men. So....big surprise I called it the Hombre (Mexican man) Depot.

The way I reacted was partly because of my deep respect for my fellow Zoners and I did not want to be party to a public pissing match.

Typed words without emotion and facial expressions can sometimes be misinterpreted. Especially by me. Apparently I was the thin skinned one here and jumped to a wrong conclusion regarding the responses from ZL700 and AlbacoreShuffle. I was a bit on edge yesterday afternoon and became too defensive too quick.

My apologies gentlemen.

PS: I hate eating cat. It taste too much like crow. :jester:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> Well ain't this a fine how do ya do!!
> 
> Hombre is "man" in the language of Mexico. My Home Depot is full of Mexican men, the signs and product information is geared toward Mexican men, and the parking lot is full of Mexican men. So....big surprise I called it the Hombre (Mexican man) Depot.
> 
> ...


Some folks are too quick to get their backs up these days.


----------



## drs (Jun 17, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Now after I give a quote to install a Rinnai unit, the customer will say, "Loew's said they'd install it for (_____)."


 
Lowes might be able to install if for less BUT YOU ARE a Lic PLUMBER and NOT a Handyman that they would send.

"No mrs. HO, who do you want to install it? A handyman or me a Lic Plumber"?


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

drs said:


> Lowe's might be able to install if for less BUT YOU ARE a Lic PLUMBER and NOT a Handyman that they would send.
> 
> "No mrs. HO, who do you want to install it? A handyman or me a Lic Plumber"?


In my area Lowe's and Home Depot only use licensed Plumbers and require permits on all water heater installs.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

AlbacoreShuffle said:


> In my area Lowe's and Home Depot only use licensed Plumbers and require permits on all water heater installs.


Same here.

You gotta jump through a lot of hoops to become one of their 'Preferred Installers/Contractors'.

The issues I have with the 'Big Box' stores are about their buying power, their lack of screening in hiring in store help and the bullying tactics that drive Mom & Pops out of business.

I went to HD a few weeks ago looking for a 2-1/2" brass nipple -- The one I went to didn't deal in 1/2" increments. It was either 2" or 3".


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> I can't speak for anyone else, but viewing "Hombre Depot" as derogatory is a bit of a stretch, especially in a forum that has a thread about "The Patel's".


 






And don't forget the occasional reference to 'Nacho'......

I agree 100%. 'Patels', 'Nacho' and 'Hombre Depot' are not offensive. 

The joke around NY years ago was if you needed a body on the job to dig, you hired Manuel.

Manuel Labor.....:laughing:

That's after the customer tried to jew you down on the price of the job.....:laughing:


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> And don't forget the occasional reference to 'Nacho'......
> 
> I agree 100%. 'Patels', 'Nacho' and 'Hombre Depot' are not offensive.
> 
> ...


You dissing the Joos?:laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Widdershins said:


> You dissing the Joos?:laughing:


 





Nope. I would never offend anyone with my politically incorrect slurrs......:laughing:

That's a common phrase in NY. Like going out Friday night to eat ******, (Chinese restaurant). Or calling a tank-top t-shirt a 'ginny tee' because Italians used to wear them when slinging cement. Speaking of cement, when you throw the broken cement block under or behind whatever it is you're building, it is called 'Italian fill'.....:laughing:

'Irish twins' were not really twins, but kids born about (9) months apart to the same parents usually the same year and they were sometimes in the same grade in school...LOL.


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

Tommy plumber said:


> Nope. I would never offend anyone with my politically incorrect slurrs......:laughing:
> 
> That's a common phrase in NY. Like going out Friday night to eat ******, (Chinese restaurant). Or calling a tank-top t-shirt a 'ginny tee' because Italians used to wear them when slinging cement. Speaking of cement, when you throw the broken cement block under or behind whatever it is you're building, it is called 'Italian fill'.....:laughing:
> 
> 'Irish twins' were not really twins, but kids born about (9) months apart to the same parents usually the same year and they were sometimes in the same grade in school...LOL.


Folks just need to lighten up.

Stereotypes wouldn't exist at all if there wasn't at least a smidge of truth behind them.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Tommy plumber said:


> 'Irish twins' were not really twins, but kids born about (9) months apart to the same parents usually the same year and they were sometimes in the same grade in school...LOL.


 
Leave us Irish out of this. :jester:


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

easttexasplumb said:


> Leave us Irish out of this. :jester:
> View attachment 15311


Whats irish, has about 20 legs & sits in your backyard?

Patty O Furniture :laughing:


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

Don The Plumber said:


> Whats irish, has about 20 legs & sits in your backyard?
> 
> Patty O Furniture :laughing:


 






The variation I heard:

What's red and stays out all summer? Patty O'Furniture (patio furniture)......:laughing:


----------



## justin (May 14, 2010)

Seen a rheem gas tankless at shiit nutpo today. Just saying


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Saw it today under jacuzzi name j-sp180f


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

995$ for outdoor unit and propane unit
895 for ng


----------



## Associated Plum (Nov 4, 2008)

At least the description states "professional installation required". So possibly if it is not installed by a plumber or certified installer any problems would not be covered by a warranty.


----------



## jc-htownplumber (Feb 29, 2012)

Yeah I always like that my supply house would only sell them to licenced plumber who were certified now they can go to lowes but that's how the Warrenty always been it needed to be installed by a plumber to have any type of Warrenty


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*can you explain this error code to me????*

it has been a weird moon comming this week....

I get a call from someone at about 11.30pm
 having a floodedbasement, they already had gone out to Lowes and bought themselves a new sump pump.....and then they start asking me for free advice on how to install it??? I told them if the wanted me to come out it would be a min of 250. ..... then said goodbye....


then the next morning, I get a call from some dumbass that installed a Rheem-Richmond tankless himself..
he says he has an error code j-2 or something and asks me what the hell that means.... He said the place that he got it from does not have a clue either..:laughing::laughing: 

So I told him it means you need a service tech to come out and figure out what you screwed up installing it yourself....gave him a number to call for our local Rheem supplier and wished him the best of luck...:yes::laughing: 

I am getting a little sick and tired of people installing these tankless heaters then calling me NOT to come out, but to Coach them over the phone..


----------



## johnlewismcleod (Apr 6, 2012)

I put in a couple of the Navien condensing w/ the built in circ. and buffer tanks about 6 months ago...working brilliantly so far. 

These were the new version NR-240A.


----------



## stillaround (Mar 11, 2009)

Someone asked what else can happen......here the city has started selling insurance for waterlines...$5/mo. to change out water services and possible sewer up to the house....


----------



## AlbacoreShuffle (Aug 28, 2011)

stillaround said:


> Someone asked what else can happen......here the city has started selling insurance for waterlines...$5/mo. to change out water services and possible sewer up to the house....


Here too !
Read it and weep !

LeakGuard® Protection
LeakGuard ® provides protection against damages to the water service line that brings fresh water into your home. As a homeowner, you are responsible for the repair and maintenance of the water service line from the boundary of your property to the interior of your home.
Tree roots, soil conditions, shrinking ground or simply age may damage your water service line at any time of the year.
While we prefer that our customers never experience such an emergency, we all know that these inconveniences may happen.
Here’s what you get with LeakGuard ® Protection:
• *24 Hour Emergency Hotline* – open 365 days a year, even on weekends and holidays
• *Priority response* – a licensed and insured contractor will make your emergency their priority
• *No bill to pay* – the total bill is settled for you directly with the contractor
• *Unlimited service calls* – giving you total peace of mind whenever an emergency strikes
• *Quality Repairs* – all repairs are guaranteed for 12 months
*This coverage is available for $83.28 a year (including all fees and taxes). With your 10% web discount you pay only $74.95 for your first year’s membership.*

LeakGuard® Full Terms & Conditions (PDF)
LeakGuard® On-line application form
Back to top of the page 

*Sewer/Septic Line Emergency Protection*

Sewer/Septic Line coverage Emergency Protection provides coverage against blocked or collapsed sewer/septic lines. 

Here’s what you get with Sewer/Septic Line Coverage:
1*. 24 Hour Emergency Hotline* – open 365 days a year, including weekends and holidays
2.* Priority Response –* a licensed and insured local contractor will make your emergency their priority
3. *Up To $3,500 per service call –* for unblocking, repairing, or replacing sewer/septic
4.* No bill to pay for up to 2 service calls per year –* giving you up to $7,000 of coverage every year.
5. *Quality Repairs –* all repairs are guaranteed for 12 months
*Sewer/Septic Line Emergency Protection is available for $115.44 a year (including all fees and taxes). With your 10% web discount, you pay only $103.89 for your first year’s membership*

Sewer/Septic Line Emergency Protection - Full Terms & Conditions (PDF)
Sewer/Septic Line Emergency Protection – On-line application form
Back to top of the page 

*Internal Plumbing and Drainage Emergency Protection*

Internal Plumbing & Drainage Emergency Protection offers coverage and repair for blocked sinks, burst pipes and backed-up toilets. 

Here’s what you get with Internal Plumbing & Drainage Coverage:
1. *24 Hour Emergency Hotline –* open 365 days a year, including weekends and holidays
2. *Priority Response* – a licensed and insured local contractor will make your emergency their priority
3*. Up To $1,750 per service call –* for unblocking, repairing, or replacing the internal plumbing and drainage lines within the foundations of your home
4. *No bill to pay for up to 2 service calls per year –* giving you up to $3,500 of coverage every year.
5. *Quality Repairs –* all repairs are guaranteed for 12 months
*Internal Plumbing and Drainage Emergency Protection is available for $128.28 a year (including all fees and taxes). With your 10% web discount, you pay only $115.45 for your first year’s membership.*

Internal Plumbing and Drainage Emergency Protection - Full Terms & Conditions (PDF)
Internal Plumbing and Drainage Emergency Protection – On-line application form
Back to top of the page 

*Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Protection
*

Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Coverage protects your home's interior wiring including the circuit breaker panel, outlets, light switches and fixtures.

Here’s what you get with Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Coverage:
1. *24 Hour Emergency Hotline* – open 365 days a year, including weekends and holidays
2. *Priority Response –* a licensed and insured local contractor will make your emergency their priority
3. *Up To $2,000 per service call* – for repairing or replacing electrical wiring throughout your home
4. *No bill to pay for up to 2 service calls per year* – giving you up to $4,000 of coverage every year.
5. *Quality Repairs –* all repairs are guaranteed for 12 months 
*Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Protection is available for $76.92 a year (including all fees and taxes). With your 10% web discount, you pay only $69.22 for your first year’s membership.*

Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Protection - Full Terms & Conditions (PDF)
Electrical Emergency and Breakdown Protection– On-line application for


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Ok, its happening, Rinnai is pulling out of Lowes offering the Jacuzzi labeled gas tankless water heater. The price reductions of 7-20% are posted online and in some stores. 


Reasons stated:
1. Contractor complaints to Rinnai 
2. Excessive open box/installed units being returned to Lowes with the no questions asked policy.


Someone stated it may be good because contractors will get called to fix bad install, not happening, they just return them. 

6 month trial maybe? its at that time right now. 
:thumbsup:
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## Gettinit (May 9, 2012)

ZL700 said:


> It's official Rinnai has inked a deal with big box home improvement store Lowes to market and sell the Rinnai product under a new retail label called Jaccuzzi to homeowners. Product is showing up on the shelves near you.
> 
> How do you feel about that Rinnai users?


They had them in their books for sale (special order) for about 13-15 years. Seen it while working there in college.


----------



## BigDave (Mar 24, 2012)

Next is DIY classes at the HD on how to use a manometer
:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

ZL700 said:


> Ok, its happening, Rinnai is pulling out of Lowes offering the Jacuzzi labeled gas tankless water heater. The price reductions of 7-20% are posted online and in some stores.
> 
> Reasons stated:
> 1. Contractor complaints to Rinnai
> ...


Nice


----------



## RealLivePlumber (Jun 22, 2008)

BigDave said:


> Next is DIY classes at the HD on how to use a manometer
> :laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


There will be plenty of guys there. They'll think it has something to do with boobs...............


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

*makes me wonder*

That would really piss me off if someone brought
back a Ranni unit with half the parts missing....

or it was installed and repackaged.... 

I wonder how flooded their service tech department
became when these dumb asses started to install their units themselves...


maybe Lowes needs to hire this dumbass to answer questons
about improper installs .http://www.youtube.com/embed/k3hCX3kvTc0?feature=player_embedded


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

Gettinit said:


> They had them in their books for sale (special order) for about 13-15 years. Seen it while working there in college.


But not as a Rinnai manufactured, Jacuzzi labeled tankless, the name incorporation agreement happened only last fall


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

But you may be half right, I forgot they started in spa heaters.


----------



## GrumpyPlumber (Jun 12, 2008)

I'm sure this came up at some point in this thread, but HD is the sole supplier for Rheem tankless, they have been for years.

My concern goes to allowing anyone to buy these items, which then leads to the question at the bottom of every one of my posts.

I'm not comfortable with the idea that my neighbor can buy a 200Kbtu bomb-in-the-making, get a tutorial from the "plumbing guy" and install a death box to kill his family in their sleep or burn down the neighborhood.


----------



## Don The Plumber (Feb 14, 2010)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I'm sure this came up at some point in this thread, but HD is the sole supplier for Rheem tankless, they have been for years.
> 
> My concern goes to allowing anyone to buy these items, which then leads to the question at the bottom of every one of my posts.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with the idea that my neighbor can buy a 200Kbtu bomb-in-the-making, get a tutorial from the "plumbing guy" and install a death box to kill his family in their sleep or burn down the neighborhood.


 I don't think the fire could get that intense, cuz the neighbor probably only fed the unit with a 3/8" gas line.:yes:


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2008)

Don The Plumber said:


> I don't think the fire could get that intense, cuz the neighbor probably only fed the unit with a 3/8" gas line.:yes:


That the un licensed , un trained hack got at HD :furious:


----------



## patrick88 (Oct 14, 2008)

GrumpyPlumber said:


> I'm sure this came up at some point in this thread, but HD is the sole supplier for Rheem tankless, they have been for years.
> 
> My concern goes to allowing anyone to buy these items, which then leads to the question at the bottom of every one of my posts.
> 
> I'm not comfortable with the idea that my neighbor can buy a 200Kbtu bomb-in-the-making, get a tutorial from the "plumbing guy" and install a death box to kill his family in their sleep or burn down the neighborhood.


If we all look back at the history of plumbing. We would all see Grumpy Is right. It takes a few h/o thinking plublming is so easy. Then bam. The house explodes. Then h/d gets taken to court for. "You can do it l. We can help". 
What happens next. They make it again a closed trade. Nothing gets sold to anybody with out a license.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

I hope they get to 80% off at lowes , ive got some rinnai stickers


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I should have took a pic but a supplier in Northern kentucky has a big sign when you go in saying no sales of furnaces, air conditioners, or electronic parts without a KY HVAC license! I wish they would do the same for plumbers!


----------



## pilot light (Apr 21, 2012)

up here they sell navien at sears.:yes:


----------



## ZL700 (Dec 8, 2009)

pilot light said:


> up here they sell navien at sears.:yes:


Sold to installers or only sold by installed services of Sears?
As like in the US, Trane is seen in Home Depot but you cant buy it. 
Installed services by a Trane dealer only. Sears does that in US also.
Unless their on the shelf, their not for sale, only shown.


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

deerslayer said:


> I should have took a pic but a supplier in Northern kentucky has a big sign when you go in saying no sales of furnaces, air conditioners, or electronic parts without a KY HVAC license! I wish they would do the same for plumbers!


The HVAC guys sold the freon is a dangerous gas and got thier trade out of homeowners buying and installing parts

I just don't ever see plumbing doing this....


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

The sooner you guys realize you cannot compete in the business of selling material, the easier this is going to be.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

plbgbiz said:


> The sooner you guys realize you cannot compete in the business of selling material, the easier this is going to be.


I had a customer complaint come in the other day. The customer loved the tech that went out, clean work, respected his house etc. But he felt gouged and robbed on the material price. He said we should have matched amazons prices, which is where he go this pricing on the sewer ejector we installed, then he said if we can;t match it, our supply house should have. another customer was following my tech around and using her iphone to scan the bar codes from his bucket, and saying well look, I can get it for this price.

lol, people are out of control and so ignorant.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

deerslayer said:


> I should have took a pic but a supplier in Northern kentucky has a big sign when you go in saying no sales of furnaces, air conditioners, or electronic parts without a KY HVAC license! I wish they would do the same for plumbers!


Sadly plumbers seem to have sold our trade out. I wish for the same. No one really cares about drinking clean water or a flooded house or an improperly installed water heater. Big box stores have condemned our trade. Just this morning I provided a quote to a customer on a tankless and his exact words were wow, I installed a takagi in a house I built myself for much cheaper. Good for u, just because u did it and it appears to be working does not mean its correct. There is no respect for the professional educated plumber anymore and part of it is our fault because there are so many unprofessional plumbing hacks in this trade that don;t care. also, sadly plumbing can work installed wrong for a long time.


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

bizzybeeplumbin said:


> I had a customer complaint come in the other day. The customer loved the tech that went out, clean work, respected his house etc. But he felt gouged and robbed on the material price. He said we should have matched amazons prices, which is where he go this pricing on the sewer ejector we installed, then he said if we can;t match it, our supply house should have. another customer was following my tech around and using her iphone to scan the bar codes from his bucket, and saying well look, I can get it for this price.
> 
> lol, people are out of control and so ignorant.


I would have told the customer ... Do you want me to wait here while you go get the parts or do you wish we come back at a later date...

We don't price match... That simple


----------



## sierra2000 (Sep 19, 2011)

stillaround said:


> If Gerber caves in then its completely over..............Bradford WHITE STAYS OUT OF THE BB STORES DONT THEY????


Bradford White is sold at the Ace True Value hardware store in San Gabriel California.


----------

